# Tadmarton Heath Golf Club



## Tiger (May 13, 2012)

So here it is, the hidden gem from GM's top 100 list that I played with the guys from FootJoy and Golf Monthly. A classic course with a traditional style layout, we played off the white tees with a yardage just shy of 6,000 yards but with strong winds, and in places some small greens, scoring can be tricky. The wind was certainly out in force on the day we played, although I'd admit that to those north of the border it would have been merely a trifling breeze. With a hilly layout there are some parts of the course that are more exposed than others, but I must say I was stunned by the condition of the course. Given the fact that the rest of Oxfordshire was saturated, Tadmarton Heath was in fantastic condition. 

The 2nd hole sweeps around a slight right to left bend into a dip, which adds valuable yards to your drive, reducing your pitch into the elevated green. The greens at Tadmarton were in wonderful nick, but it was clear that the recent rain had slowed them down. I imagine in the height of summer they would be slick and fast.

The 6th hole was the next to grab my attention with a fairway that runs away to the right with a bunker strategically positioned to catch shots that drift/run in that direction. However, try to keep the ball to the left and there are some mature trees that will block your view or stunt your progress. You then play your next uphill from a sloping lie with the ball below your feet. Naturally this will promote a left to right shot shape but a deep, wooden slat fronted bunker awaits if you have too much fade. However, if the pin is positioned on the right of the green be warned that the green slopes significantly from the right down to the left. Most definitely a risk/reward decision.







You then move on to my favourite hole on the course the deceptive par 3 7th. Playing across a deep significant dip, you are sheltered from the wind that toys with your ball, perhaps in a similar way to tee shots at the famous 12th at Augusta. Club selection is a challenge with the green sloping back to front and a host of bunkers awaiting the balls that roll off the front edge, a problem likely to be more in force when the greens are at their quickest. As you walk down to the the valley before climbing back up to the hole you are greeted by a wonderful modern damn with the water trickling down like a little waterfall to the course reservoir below. A beautiful and clever piece of course design.

The 10th is a pretty little par 3 with a maze of gorse bushes in front of the green that is slightly raised. Now you have reached the turn the course gets a lot tighter, with more gorse coming into play. As a consequence it does get a little fiddly in places, and it does at times feel a little claustrophobic, but this is the only slight against this delightful course.

The doglegs at the 11th and 14th are fun strategic holes to play, and the 15th offers the big hitters a chance to open their shoulders and go for the par 4 green in one. My favourite part of the course is definitely the stretch of ten holes running from 6 - 15, it's in this section that for me the course really comes into it's own. I thoroughly enjoyed my time at Tadmarton, and am extremely grateful to GM for inviting me to play. The food in the clubhouse afterwards wasn't too shabby either  

If you are planning on travelling down I can thoroughly recommend playing Studley Wood and Tadmarton Heath as an interesting two course combination for a two day break. If you do decide to follow suit, or just pay Tadmarton a visit, I'd suggest staying at the Horse & Groom Inn in Millcombe. Not only is it just a few minutes drive from the course, but their ales and food are top notch (especially the breakfast :thup and you'll get a green fee discount as well.


----------

